# La Serena, Chile: haciendo "justicia"



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

El Bajopontino said:


> Muy buenas las últimas fotos, a ver si ponen fotos de frente de la iglesia que según Marsupilami es la más bonita de la Sirena.



Ay niño! Es "LA SERENA", LA SERENA. NO La SIRENA. En fin...


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

Peruviano said:


> QUE HERMOSA CIUDAD ES LA SERENA!
> 
> NO SABIA MUCHO DE ESE LUGAR. QUE ARMONIA SE VE EN EL DISENO URBANO, HAY UN SENTIDO HUMANO EN CADA ESQUINA, NO VEO REJAS ELECTRICAS O ALAMBRES DE PUAS COMO SE VE EN LAS CIUDADES PERUANAS.
> 
> ...



Buen mapa. La Serena está exactamente a 475 kms al norte de Santiago. Es la "puerta" que da la bienvenida al norte de Chile.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sin querer cometí el mismo error de Chalaco, jaja


----------



## Pauti20000 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Serena*

Bonita ah. Parece muy limpia y lo simpatico es que hay arboles y webadas por el estilo.... Buenas fotos y me dan ganas de conocer chile...


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

El Bajopontino said:


> Sin querer cometí el mismo error de Chalaco, jaja



"Im-prezionante" :lol:


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

Clavijo said:


> My name is Christian, estudiante de Periodismo desde marzo de 2003. Y si no me equivoco las salas de Traducción están súper cerca de las de Periodismo. No conoces a nadie de mi carrera? Y tú cómo te llamas?


super cerca. mi sala está detrás del gimnacio. yo me llamo felipe y en cuanto a los conocidos, me acuerdo de un claudio coloma y del guatón mamón que salió en el relity del tvn hace tiempo y que peleó con una profe de tu carrera (creeo que la ninguneó y lo echaron, jejejeje) y se metió a la mía pensando que era papita pa'l loro, pero se equivocó porque lo mío parece fácil...en fin.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

peruviano me recuerda a antofaski...


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

Marsupilami said:


> super cerca. mi sala está detrás del gimnacio. yo me llamo felipe y en cuanto a los conocidos, me acuerdo de un claudio coloma y del guatón mamón que salió en el relity del tvn hace tiempo y que peleó con una profe de tu carrera (creeo que la ninguneó y lo echaron, jejejeje) y se metió a la mía pensando que era papita pa'l loro, pero se equivocó porque lo mío parece fácil...en fin.



Claro! Claudio Coloma fue, si no me equivoco, presidente o secretario general de la FEULS, y con respecto al guatón mamón, por supuesto que me acuerdo de ese personaje. Pero no tenía idea que se había peleado con una profe de mi carrera, jaja... las cosas que se va enterando uno, jiji... :lol: 

PD: Quizás Peruviano es Antofasky, pero bajo otra identidad, quien sabe!


----------



## Andres1540 (Apr 5, 2006)

Amigos de la Serena podrian averiguar como van los preparativos para el ELEA encuentro latinoamericano de estudiantes de arquitectura q sera en octubre en su ciudad.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

Clavijo said:


> Claro! Claudio Coloma fue, si no me equivoco, presidente o secretario general de la FEULS, y con respecto al guatón mamón, por supuesto que me acuerdo de ese personaje. Pero no tenía idea que se había peleado con una profe de mi carrera, jaja... las cosas que se va enterando uno, jiji... :lol:
> 
> PD: Quizás Peruviano es Antofasky, pero bajo otra identidad, quien sabe!


naaaaaaaaaaa, mirsh adonde llegó el perla. nosotros hacíamos frente común para frenar a los comunistas, que hacen y deshacen sin preguntarle a nadie.
alguna vez pensé que iba a ser político, pero no me imaginé que llegara a secretario de la feuls!!!!!!
que genial.


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

Marsupilami said:


> naaaaaaaaaaa, mirsh adonde llegó el perla. nosotros hacíamos frente común para frenar a los comunistas, que hacen y deshacen sin preguntarle a nadie.
> alguna vez pensé que iba a ser político, pero no me imaginé que llegara a secretario de la feuls!!!!!!
> que genial.



Bueno, bueno, creo que ocupaba un cargo importante en la FEULS. Ignoro si era comunista, más bien yo lo notaba más pro-Concertación, aunque medio contestatario el chico. Pero bueno, veo que tu también te vas enterando de algunas cosillas...

Saludos.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

Clavijo said:


> Bueno, bueno, creo que ocupaba un cargo importante en la FEULS. Ignoro si era comunista, más bien yo lo notaba más pro-Concertación, aunque medio contestatario el chico. Pero bueno, veo que tu también te vas enterando de algunas cosillas...
> 
> Saludos.


comunista no,éso te lo doy firmado.


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

Marsupilami said:


> comunista no,éso te lo doy firmado.


De verdad? Bueno, cada uno con sus opciones, todas válidas!


----------



## BiShOnEn (Jan 16, 2006)

bueno amigos peruanos aki les dejo unas pequeñas fotitos de la Serena.. jijiji mi segundo Hogar..











y su simbolo es el Faro...



al frente (ya que existe una conurbacion) se encuentra Coquimbo, la cuidad Puerto..









y su simbolo es la Cruz del Tercer Milenio... (contiene el museo Religioso mas impresionante de Chile a mi parecer, hay piezas traidas y donadas por los papas desde el mismo Vaticano)

saludos y bendiciones amigos Peruanos desde...


----------



## Enhander (May 11, 2004)

Esa cruz es un desastre, lo peor que se pudo haber echo, en lo que despilfarran la plata...Ademas detesto que hayan simbolos religiosos tan grandes y notorios en las ciudades, ni que todos fueramos catolicos.

Fuera de eso, muy buenas fotos de La Serena, disfrute viendo este thread.


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

Evidentemente en Chile no todos somos católicos ni tenemos religión alguna. Con respecto a la Cruz del Tercer Milenio, en Coquimbo, tengo entendido que ese monumento aun no está terminado, eso es lo que creo.

Saludos


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Contribuyo con la foto de un amigo


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

Muy buena la panorámica. Esa es la playa en la Avenida del Mar.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

sí, la cruz está terminada; lo que pasó es que le faltó plata alk alcalde para el revesdtimiento, por eso quedó a poto pelado...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Hmmm buenas las fotos de bishonen, asumo que el si profesa la religiòn catòlica, por la bendiciones..

Esa cruz es algo despropocionada, pero se ve interesante.. Ahora que el faro, pucha està precioso, me gusta mucho.. Thx por las pics


----------

